# Do you guys like birdwatching?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hey all!

So where I work I tend to watch for different birds at break. I've always been a informal bird watcher. As a kid I would hide in the back of the school library and pull out this huge two volume book of realistic bird drawings and just pad through those books for the whole visit.

Yesterday on my break I saw a pair of cedar waxings! I had never seen some before in my life and I totally nerded out in front of my friends as I oooh'd and awwee'd over these darn birds. XD

I started to google bird sites and stuff and found this neat one for bird watching. I thought I would share with you guys.

Maybe we could head out somewhere and take a tally sometime? maybe with some icecaps or something ha lol

Here is the link, have a lookie if you are into that stuff
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/Page.aspx?pid=1478


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Ciddian 

Cedar Waxwings are nice birds. There are lots around now. Last summer a pair nested and had babies in a pear tree in my parents backyard. This spring a pair of Cardinals successfully nested in at tree at my workplace.

As the seasonal temperature increases in our area, more birds usually found in the US are coming further north. Have you seen Baltimore Orioles and the beautiful red chested and capped house finch to name a few. We rarely saw them years ago.

Gino


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

actually yes! I have seen orioles! At first I wasn't sure and mistook it for a robin since it flew by at a really high height, but I saw orange on the rump which doesnt fit with a robin.

I was very excited to see that too! I am going to have to take some more time to sit and watch for sure... <3


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Enjoy. We have at least two shared interests...fish & birds.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

If you like Hawks and other Raptors then you need to get out to Beamer Consevation area in the spring for the annual Hawkwatch. Some very cool birds.
I am pretty lucky out in the burbs as I have a pair of cardinals that I have coffee with in my back yard every morning. They have been there every year for the last 10 years. Also get the treat of thier kids in the back yard some times. This year is one of those years. Also always have golden finches, pilated woodpeckers and a male red wing black bird that has nested behind my back yard for the last 6 years. He used to drive my cat nuts. lol 

Got lucky last night in Brampton at dusk as I seen an owl near Eldorado park at creditview and Queen st. He was changing tress and flew over the road. just couldn't make out what type it was. looked like a barn but flashed by just alittle too quick.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Youd think living in the city that you wouldnt see much diversity, but even living where we do, i see tons of birds, recently i've seen a ruby throated humming bird in the beaches, a goldfinch near home, a redtail hawk on pottery road, kingfishers in the don valley, An indigo bunting at oconnor and woodbine, and thats without even considering the various sparrows and wrens, grackles, and of course the ubiquitous chickadee, and lastly my favorite, the nuthatch, the bird who climbs down trees head first!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Im an avid bird watcher, 1000s of pictures!
Im always at the leslie spit, brick works, reesor pond, there is so many places in and around the GTA.

A family of American Kestrals lives right outside my back door


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

kestrals?! omg... you are so lucky! I have never seen one of those before. They are one of my faves.. <3


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Ciddian said:


> kestrals?! omg... you are so lucky! I have never seen one of those before. They are one of my faves.. <3


Amazing Predator!

This my fav, 100% *fearless*









More shots from around the GTA


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, nice owl shot. What owl is that? I hear them from time to time here.

In my backyard I've seen 

-Blue Jays 
-Cardinals 
-Yellow Finch (yesterday)
-The good o'l rocking robin  
-Some black bird which I'm not sure if it's a crow but I had like 10 or so land in the backyard before with a 'ca-ca' sound IIRC.
-Chickadee

I'm down for a bird walk/bike trip in cooler temps. Had a book on birds when I was kid but nothing serious. Just a casual backyard observer.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Wow, nice owl shot. What owl is that? I hear them from time to time here.


Its a Great Horned Owl at the Spit and he's huge!

And The iBird Pro kick ass over all the books I have!


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Ciddian 
how many bird lovers are in this forum in the past 20 years I have bred 
from zebra finch to african gray then because of the hydro bills I quit the birds hobby
and started with few tanks now I'm over 40 tanks and still missing the birds


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow bantario! fantastic shots!

We had about ten or so vultures riding the hot air the other day but they had been circling so low. It was really neat to see just how big those birds are.

Nice TF! I wish you would get into birds too!  I have zebbies myself and an old quaker named buddy. I have bred the zebras but not on purpose really.. kinda just happened and I forgot to check the nest for birds. :/

I do want to get into some different finches in the future.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I volunteer with FLAP and at the Brick Works. Birds are fun.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow! I had no idea about these guys. I frequent the brick works a lot, I will have to get involved  Thanks ^^


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey TF, buddy
What type of parrot is that? My brother Peter has a pair of Yellow Crown Amazons. 
Gino.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

rush2112 said:


> Hey TF, buddy
> What type of parrot is that? My brother Peter has a pair of Yellow Crown Amazons.
> Gino.


Hi Gino this is Maximillian parrot it is my pet she is a girl looking for a boy for her
Tiberio


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been a bird geek since I was a child. I would spend hours watching them at my birdfeeder and then I would collect any discarded feathers and try to cataloged them by breed. I would also record their voices and name them off... Often I can tell a bird breed by its flight patterns- people rarely believe it until they see the bird land close by. They are incredible creatures. I love all animals anyway. It's a wonderful pass time.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haha, I love you guys. Now I don't feel so odd 

Here are some picks I snagged when I took my daughter to the brickworks.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

The group of Green Toronto Stewardship volunteers I go with at the Brick Works call the red-winged blackbirds our site supervisors.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they are the best I tell ya.. I could sit there and watch them all day. It sure does get pretty when the reeds die down and all the black birds are really easy to see.

Last year I remember sitting at the top of the hill there and watching terns dive into the ponds and pick up goldfish


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I do Enjoy bird watching i guess lol, I took a nice shot of a humming bird and Swan. 
I wish i had a Telephoto lens though. That would make it much easier.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that hummingbird one is stunning!


----------

